# Adderall cures my SA completely.



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried Adderall IR for the first time and within an hour, all my symptoms of SA and depression vanished completely. I felt completely normal and was able to have conversations with people, feel enthusiastic, talk ALOT, make people laugh, get a lot of work done, and be a leader. I felt no self consciousness, awkwardness, or timidness at all.

I feel like if I use Adderall before social situations, then it can give me the extra boost I need to finally get over my SA forever.

Is there a way I can get it prescribed for SA, or would I have to be diagnosed with something else?


----------



## AnxiousInFL (Apr 29, 2013)

Depending on the doctor they can prescribe it for ADHD or probably SA. I had to take tests/evaulations and had those sent to my doctor before they prescribed it for me.

Just a caution: I know that feeling you have because that's how I felt when I first took Adderall, but I eventually developed a tolerance to/dependence on the medication. I also eventually developed sleeping/eating/digestive issues. But hopefully this works for you. Good luck!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Woah friend, make sure you go over it with a good physician.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have never got this euphoria from it.....
And that is exactly what you are experiencing buddy
It is fleeting and not any kind of long term solution


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

It will create euphoria in the very beginning but be careful. It does fade and you might end up getting more frustrated. It sucks to feel great then have that taken away. Use it as a tool to help you become more social or whatever but just remember it may not last so ride the wave while you can.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Slippery slope! That's all I have to say... I'd figure out a better long term solution. Don't mean that to be condescending


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Is there a way I can get it prescribed for SA, or would I have to be diagnosed with something else?


You'll need to be diagnosed with ADHD because there's no way in hell you're getting in for SA. In all my years of reading SA forums I've never yet found anybody who got any doctor to prescribe it for SA, so you'd be the first if you achieved that.

I also must warn you that the magic of amphetamines fade with time. I speak from experience.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

wouldn't they retain some of their efficacy (which may or may not be inclusive of euphoria - i don't know as i don't take stimulants) if one were to take the class of drugs on an as-needed basis? and how infrequently would one need to take the drugs to maintain said efficacy? i suppose i could peruse adhd/add boards searching for these answers but i figured i'd ask you nice folks on behalf of reliquishedhell (and because i'm genuinely curious).


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I tried Adderall IR for the first time and within an hour, all my symptoms of SA and depression vanished completely. I felt completely normal and was able to have conversations with people, feel enthusiastic, talk ALOT, make people laugh, get a lot of work done, and be a leader. I felt no self consciousness, awkwardness, or timidness at all.
> 
> I feel like if I use Adderall before social situations, then it can give me the extra boost I need to finally get over my SA forever.
> 
> Is there a way I can get it prescribed for SA, or would I have to be diagnosed with something else?


How was the crash ?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

You'll only be able to use it PRN, stay on the same dose for too long tolerance will make sure you'll get to benefits at all.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm interested in this too. I took adderall on two occasions a few weeks ago, and felt fully alert and fully aware of myself for those few hours. It was amazing, and killed all symptoms of SA like RelinquishedHell said. I felt so motivated, and managed to clean my entire room and draw a huge mural with markers in that time. This productivity, clarity, and goal-oriented behavior was a godsend for someone who struggles to get out of bed daily.

I'm aware that its effects wane with long term usage, but I don't care. I want to enjoy it while it lasts. 

A small break from hell is still a blessing.

I never realized how bad my concentration was until after taking it. I can often walk away in the middle of doing something and forget what I was doing. Homework was always harder for me too. And considering my dad was diagnosed ADD, I'm surprised I wasn't on it sooner.

I'll have to talk to to my therapist and maybe ask my doc.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is depressing as fek
Why have I never got this motivation or mood lift


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

And a Star is born. 

Orange bliss in pill or capsule form. 

This know that Star is not going to burn forever.

This is not an everyday. Your body can go without sleep and proper food intake for only so long. You'll crash. When you crash the Adderall doesn't get you stimulated, social or blissful, just awake.

If you make it a habit to take 3-5 days off at the least and take vitmines and magnesium supplements, this may keep tolerance at bay.

The more you hit those Dopamine neurotransmitters the more the body stops producing them naturally this is how an Addiction to ampthimine can occur.

I take 30mg a day w/ breaks and you're in the honey moon stage. With that said a good medication.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Use it only for social situations?

Isn't life social situation? Not trying to be the wet blanket and the effects are earth shattering at first and still decent years later. 

I think using it only for social situation is great. But isn't work a social situation? Most people work 5 days a week. Just for get togethers? Dates?

Use it at one social situation and you social perform great, you'll tend to want that feeling in every situation and than you take more and than the more you take the more your tolerance will rise and the less pro social effects and the more anti social effects when not taking the drug.

All I'm saying is have a game plan and stay to doctors daily limits.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Combine it with opiates for a truly marvelous SA "cure" I hate to burst peoples bubbles but intoxication is not a cure for SA. I mean go ahead and enjoy, I think all drugs should be legal and you should be able to abuse your body in whatever way you personally want (up to and including death) but you're deluded if you think you're not heading down a road of addiction which ends up with even worse SA.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Speed balling = Great Feeling

Oxycodone, Hydrocodone and Morphine + Ampthimine = Pleasurly Awake.

Benzodiazepines, Alcohol + Ampthimine = Life of the party.

Weed + Ampthimine = A video gamers dream.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

BudBrownies said:


> Speed balling = Great Feeling
> 
> Oxycodone, Hydrocodone and Morphine + Ampthimine = Pleasurly Awake.
> 
> ...


Yes it is nice. None of it will cure your SA though. Unless you're on it for so many years you bypass the SA and just become an addict.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CD700 said:


> How was the crash ?


I didn't have any crash.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I felt the same way when I first tried Adderall. Over time the tolerance will kick in and it won't be so effective anymore. And you'll have to get your doctor to increase dose which is pretty difficult. From personal experience when it comes to controlled substances like adderall, doctors are very careful and stingy. So enjoy it while it lasts because it wont always be this great.

My first doctor would give me whatever I wanted. But I did see her for a good 4 years so I built up a lot of trust. I then moved so I needed a new doc. This lady cut my dose by more than half. Then a year later she upped my dose by 10mg when I kept on complaining that it wore off quick. So I found a new doc again, but I'm not going to say anything until I've seen him for a while. So let's see how this one works out. I've pretty much given up on trying to get my dose increased. I just have to go a week without taking it to kinda reset that tolerance level.

Sucks but thats just how things are with so many people abusing adderall so doctors have to be careful and ruin it for the people who are actually taking the med as prescribed.

Anyways, enjoy it while it lasts lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm very well aware of tolerance and how that works. As I said in my OP. I want to use it on a PRN basis before stressful social situations. As in once a week or so.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm very well aware of tolerance and how that works. As I said in my OP. I want to use it on a PRN basis before stressful social situations. As in once a week or so.


Okay that's cool.

Go ahead and set up an appointment with a GP. No need for expensive tests and shrink visit.

Simply tell them you can't focus , list atleast 2 examples, work/home where add has effected your life and than hope for the best.

I was lucky to get Adderall on the first try, some people have to go through a few medications first other doctor just simply don't believe in amp salts as medicine , keep trying new doctor until someone finally give you the medication you want.

Please keep us updated on your status. Thank you.

Reminder never ask for Adderall, never say anything beside focus issues.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Bump.

Curious to hear your game plan on being proscribed Adderall.

I don't know your insurance or doctor situation, but you sounded just like me when I first tried Addie.

It changed my life and I want to see your life changed after of course telling you the warnings of ampthimine misuse and abuse.

So please keep us updated. Thanks, BudBrownies.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I didn't read the entire thread so I apologize if this has already been posted.

The poster above is correct, for anyone interested, never ask for the medication outright, since this throws up automatic red flags in their head.

*However.* There is an exception to this. When they ask for a family history, my brother happened to have adult ADD inattentive type and was on adderall IR 90mg daily. The psychiatrist who diagnosed me didn't need to check but as soon as he heard this, he automatically prescribed adderall as the first line treatment once he saw my behavior in the office room (kocking kneeds, looking out the window, inability to pay attention, etc)

So if you happen to have a "family member" and know what medication they are on that is helping them, you should mention that.


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

Can anyone who tried Adderrall recommend of a med (nardil?) that gives similar results?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

InIsrahell said:


> Can anyone who tried Adderrall recommend of a med (nardil?) that gives similar results?


Adderall is a stimulant so most stimulant would likely give similar effects


meth
MDMA
amphetmaine
dexedril
methylphenidate
ginko biloba
wellbutrin
panax ginseng


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

versikk said:


> InIsrahell said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone who tried Adderrall recommend of a med (nardil?) that gives similar results?
> ...


Wellbutrin is no good for me 
The rest aren't prescription meds, anyone who has experience with something /else?


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

Maybe the anxiety is ADD related. In this case, it would be acceptable to have it prescribed but don't except to get it on a first visit or from any GP. Go to a psychiatrist and explain yourself and to get a diagnoses.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

InIsrahell said:


> Wellbutrin is no good for me
> The rest aren't prescription meds, anyone who has experience with something /else?


Dexeedrine and methylphenidate are scrip drugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

SSRIManiac said:


> Maybe the anxiety is ADD related. In this case, it would be acceptable to have it prescribed but don't except to get it on a first visit or from any GP. Go to a psychiatrist and explain yourself and to get a diagnoses.


Hey there, you may be right. 
I did an add test though and wasn't diagnosed but I read that some ppl aren't diagnosed with the consevative test.

I have a prescription luckily 
Wanted to know if anyone has my none official ADD/SA thing and if anyone can relate.


----------

